# Gains on long vs. short ester test



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

This may be a stupid question,

but for lets say a beginner 180lbs 15%bf on a diet of 4000 clean calories 300g protein,

how would the gains compare on either a 6 week test prop cycle (lets say 150mg EOD, so 525mg EW)

compared with a 12 week test e/c cycle at 500mg EW?

any thoughts?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

synthasize said:


> This may be a stupid question,
> 
> but for lets say a beginner 180lbs 15%bf on a diet of 4000 clean calories 300g protein,
> 
> ...


Dont know, but I am planning to do exactly that whats highlighted in bold so we will find out in a few weeks time


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

synthasize said:


> This may be a stupid question,
> 
> but for lets say a beginner 180lbs 15%bf on a diet of 4000 clean calories 300g protein,
> 
> ...


Gains wouldnt be much different mate its just a ester attached to the compound which will just determine release time. Thats it, you may hold slightly more water on a longer ester (not entirely sure why) but i tend to and quite a few others I know do aswell.

Kind of explains why rip blends are always short estered blends maybe for that reason.

As long as your diet is in check mate, then it wont make a difference what ester you choose. If you want to do EOD injections then go for it.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

i personally preffer short ester cycle in comparison to long ones reason being you start seeing gains in weeks and i personally seem to recover much faster which is always a good thing. these cycle are also great when stacked with orals. planning to do a weird short cycle in the future. also per Mg test prop has more Test than Test e. downside is price but who cares.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I would have imagined a shorter cycle has less estrogenic issues, less supression and other less side effects compared to long esters.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

andysutils said:


> I would have imagined a shorter cycle has less estrogenic issues, less supression and other less side effects compared to long esters.


Less shutdown of the HPTA time so yes your right. Estrogenic values are still the same, probably have to watch out more imo as its a fast increase in test and in sensitive individuals that could be a nice estro spike leading to gyno.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I get bored on long cycles - 3 weeks for the ester to kick in, then 3 to wear off, shrunken balls and miserable PCT. I'm planning on four 6-weekers a year, based on test prop and orals like Tbol and anavar, or a "rip blend".

A 42-day cycle isn't too hard to recover from, no matter how poor your PCT. I use HCG on cycle, and will also do this on 6-weekers.

They also have a nice maths about them - two 10ml vials of prop is 40 days of eod 1ml injections, a couple of days to clear, then PCT.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Shreds said:


> Gains wouldnt be much different mate its just a ester attached to the compound which will just determine release time. Thats it, you may hold slightly more water on a longer ester (not entirely sure why) but i tend to and quite a few others I know do aswell.
> 
> Kind of explains why rip blends are always short estered blends maybe for that reason.
> 
> As long as your diet is in check mate, then it wont make a difference what ester you choose. If you want to do EOD injections then go for it.


going to bump this one. would the fact that you would be on a long estered test for an extra 6 weeks make no difference in terms of gains? as i am thinking of doing my first short estered cycle for pretty much the same reason as zorrin.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Short esters will kick in almost imediatly and youd be able to feel and see effects within days compared to long ester were it will take longer.

cant really comment on the extra 6 weeks in terms of gains as i dont think that you can make an accurate conclusion by having diffrent time lengths. if you were to run both cycle for the same period of time then you be able to come up with a better conclusion if it was a short cycle under 5/6 weeks then prop would deffintly trump lets say Sustanon. but if it was a longer cycle 10+ weeks then the price of prop would play a factor but i would still go with the prop if funds were available. most be i think go with long ester due to the fact of being unwilling to pin everyday.

i used to do a standard test course and use Prop for the first two weeks and in the clerance time until PCT best off both worlds.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

energize17 said:


> Short esters will kick in almost imediatly and youd be able to feel and see effects within days compared to long ester were it will take longer.
> 
> cant really comment on the extra 6 weeks in terms of gains as i dont think that you can make an accurate conclusion by having diffrent time lengths. if you were to run both cycle for the same period of time then you be able to come up with a better conclusion if it was a short cycle under 5/6 weeks then prop would deffintly trump lets say Sustanon. but if it was a longer cycle 10+ weeks then the price of prop would play a factor but i would still go with the prop if funds were available. most be i think go with long ester due to the fact of being unwilling to pin everyday.
> 
> i used to do a standard test course and use Prop for the first two weeks and in the clerance time until PCT best off both worlds.


i see what your saying mate i'd just like to see why shreds has said there wouldnt be a difference between the 6 week prop and 12 week test e cycle in terms of gains


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

milner575 said:


> going to bump this one. would the fact that you would be on a long estered test for an extra 6 weeks make no difference in terms of gains? as i am thinking of doing my first short estered cycle for pretty much the same reason as zorrin.


What do you mean an extra 6 weeks in terms of gains?

Test prop will kick in faster, gains appear faster, you come off faster,

Test E will take longer for the gains to show, its just the injection days are different.

Of course you get slightly less mg/ml with test e due to ester weight but its not much in it really.

I prefer shorter cycles, for sure, but hate EOD injections.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Shreds said:


> What do you mean an extra 6 weeks in terms of gains?
> 
> Test prop will kick in faster, gains appear faster, you come off faster,
> 
> ...


well the cycle synthasize mentioned was 525mg a week of test p for 6 weeks or 500 mg of test e/c for 12 weeks.

thats 3150 mg vs 6000 mg with no difference in results?


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

im gonna try a short estered cycle next time to see the difference in gains and recovery like the idea of bein able to come off and recover faster seems like you have more control


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> im gonna try a short estered cycle next time to see the difference in gains and recovery like the idea of bein able to come off and recover faster seems like you have more control


this is my reasoning behind trying it as well. just cant see how the gains can be the same as a cycle twice the length at the same dosage.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

milner575 said:


> well the cycle synthasize mentioned was 525mg a week of test p for 6 weeks or 500 mg of test e/c for 12 weeks.
> 
> thats 3150 mg vs 6000 mg with no difference in results?


Yes of course you are jabbing for x amount of weeks prior to the enanthate ester stablizing in the blood which is when gains appear. Your calculating the amount of total mg taken yes, of course it will be more for test e surely without a doubt.

Say if you had 3000mg of test prop in total and 600mg of test e in total yes you would be taking overall more, but it doesnt stablize for a while does it?

So theres no real discussion in mg totalling, as they are different esters and have different kick in times.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Shreds said:


> Yes of course you are jabbing for x amount of weeks prior to the enanthate ester stablizing in the blood which is when gains appear. Your calculating the amount of total mg taken yes, of course it will be more for test e surely without a doubt.
> 
> Say if you had 3000mg of test prop in total and 600mg of test e in total yes you would be taking overall more, but it doesnt stablize for a while does it?
> 
> So theres no real discussion in mg totalling, as they are different esters and have different kick in times.


ok mate


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

is there any negatives on short esters other than the inconvenience of jabbing more often and more chance of a rapid flare up gyno


----------

